# Ya... Necrons.... Critics Needed



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so I have started Necrons AGAIN..... By this I mean I sold my last ones because they were boring me. Soooo with the new dex and great new models I have decided to start them up again.

Through this thread I am going to really need as much input as possible. This armies "Sex Appeal" is going to come from its modelling and painting. I like to think my modelling is pretty good but my painting unfortunately is fairly weak.

So first and for most is the list I am going to run with. This list is simply what I like.

HQ 
*Overloard* 
C.Barge
Sepiternal
Warscythe
Mindshackle
(x2)	

Heavy	
*Doomsday Arc	
Doomsday Arc* 

Fast Attack 
*Wraiths* x5
Whip Coils

Troops 
*Warriors* x10
*Warriors* x10
*Warriors* x10
*Ghost Ark* x1

Even if the list flops its a good core to a Necron collection so I am really not al that worried and I will always play Chaos Space Marines when it comes to tournament play.

Soooo to the *Paint Scheme*... I have been thinking about quite a few different approaches. I am not all that sure which to go for. 

So one thought I had was to use an Iron Warrior paint scheme. My reason for this was because I use Chaos a lot and Necrons being their allies I may be able to generate some good back story and actually make the armies fit together on the battle field.









My second thought, similar to the first was making them look like they are rotting

Here are a few other options that I have found and rather liked:

















I loved this paint scheme. However I would probably want to do it in reds or oranges.










I am still toying with paint schemes so please any and all comments / suggestions at this point would be great!


As for the *modelling* I am finding Necrons are really hard to do anything other then static poses. I have found a few minor poses but nothing really out there.


Well I just opened my starter box. It made sense to purchase it because most of the units I would end up using any way... although buying from GW is such a joke when I can get my models elsewhere for 30% less. So I ended up ordering the rest of my list from another site and I saved almost 150$ after taxes and including shipping charges.










I began to get all my bases ready as well as start cleaning leg bits for the warriors.










and lastly I have chosen to put scarabs on all my bases so I have began to make moulds to mass produce scarabs.










Much more to come!
Chaosftw


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your results.

I love the Blue/Black scheme on the barge thing.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gotta agree with Magpie, the blue black scheme is stunning.

That said the idea of tying them into your IW scheme for Allies is cool.
I would say avoid the hazard stripes as they are a very 'human' concept,
by changing the blue to a yellow and grey to metal the blue/black scheme concept would match up the pallet and look awesome next to your IWs imo.



Posing Warriors is a pain in the arse, I had to do a lot of cutting and converting to get some more action into mine.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results.
> 
> I love the Blue/Black scheme on the barge thing.


I do have to agree I too love that scheme. 



Viscount Vash said:


> Gotta agree with Magpie, the blue black scheme is stunning.
> 
> That said the idea of tying them into your IW scheme for Allies is cool.
> I would say avoid the hazard stripes as they are a very 'human' concept,
> ...


Ya, Ultimately I think I am going to have to do some test models. There is no way I can really figure out what I would like to do without putting paint to a model.

Also where did u chop your crons to pose them? did u have a thread or something showing your poses?

Thanks for the comments both of you hopefully ill have some final decisions made soon.

Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Chaosftw said:


> Also where did u chop your crons to pose them? did u have a thread or something showing your poses?
> 
> 
> Chaosftw


There is a hexagonal 'nut' at the elbows and knees of the warriors,
I cut along the edges of those neatly then shaved off a bit from the non 'nut' side to tighten the angle when it was glued back together.

Unfortunately this is the only Warrior picture I have.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=225

If you like, I'll dig them out and take some individual pictures of the re-angled ones. Your lucky I know where these are lol.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Gotta agree with Magpie, the blue black scheme is stunning.
> 
> That said the idea of tying them into your IW scheme for Allies is cool.
> I would say avoid the hazard stripes as they are a very 'human' concept,
> by changing the blue to a yellow and grey to metal the blue/black scheme concept would match up the pallet and look awesome next to your IWs imo.


What he said!

Look forward to seeing which one you use, they all look cool to me!


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

As cool as the blue/black looks, I don't think I would do it. I like the red/black scheme on the warrior. My favorite that you posted is the tan/green scheme. I feel that scheme lets you show more details on the model and really makes them stand out. I'm sure whatever you choose will look nice. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Judging from the pictures you posted, it seems you want to do an OSL (with blue being a popular choice). That's a tricky technique to get right if you aren't "cheating" by using an airbrush tbh... You may want to read up or watch a few video's on this particular technique first.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

looks pretty cool but i wouldn't mould scarabs... i think it would be illegal to craft/mould actual GW stuff without conversions/alterations. pretty cool though


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I actually like the red immortal the best, but ignore me. it's your army.

And yes, sadly it's illegal to make the scarab molds, sam way as recasting is illegal. Although i don't think anyone would care about doing it for putting some scarabs on the bases of your other minis.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> There is a hexagonal 'nut' at the elbows and knees of the warriors,
> I cut along the edges of those neatly then shaved off a bit from the non 'nut' side to tighten the angle when it was glued back together.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the only Warrior picture I have.
> ...


Makes sense... Still not all that easy to do. I have been trying all day and I got 6/10 to look right 

No its alright I shall surf the net and figure this out but thanks!



Grins1878 said:


> What he said!
> 
> Look forward to seeing which one you use, they all look cool to me!


I look forward to seeing which one I choose too lol



eskeoto said:


> As cool as the blue/black looks, I don't think I would do it. I like the red/black scheme on the warrior. My favorite that you posted is the tan/green scheme. I feel that scheme lets you show more details on the model and really makes them stand out. I'm sure whatever you choose will look nice. I look forward to seeing them.


This is my dilemma lol.... I like them both however if you read my comment I am looking to use the scheme on the blue/black photo but change the blue for RED or ORANGE.



elmir said:


> Judging from the pictures you posted, it seems you want to do an OSL (with blue being a popular choice). That's a tricky technique to get right if you aren't "cheating" by using an airbrush tbh... You may want to read up or watch a few video's on this particular technique first.


As previously stated I will not be using blue I will be building up Red's or Orange's where the blue is in that paint scheme.



hugor1 said:


> looks pretty cool but i wouldn't mould scarabs... i think it would be illegal to craft/mould actual GW stuff without conversions/alterations. pretty cool though


As long as I am not selling them there is no foul. If GW has a problem ill tell them to release a kit that has 8-10 scarab bases in it. mind you I probably still would not buy it because they would ask like 30$ for it lol.



CattleBruiser said:


> I actually like the red immortal the best, but ignore me. it's your army.
> 
> And yes, sadly it's illegal to make the scarab molds, sam way as recasting is illegal. Although i don't think anyone would care about doing it for putting some scarabs on the bases of your other minis.


I would never ignore suggestions. I may not use them all but I like hearing feedback.

Its not illegal to cast my own models of of GW models. It is however illegal to re-sell the casted models. Besides I didn't want to cast them but I have no choice as its nearly impossible to find anyone selling scarabs.

Thanks for all the comments. Also if anyone has any other paint scheme ideas please post pictures!

Thanks!
Chaosftw


----------



## Fullbrook (Jul 29, 2012)

I've always wanted to do a necron army made from copper but that is heavily verdigris so that only a few parts of the original metal colour show through in the recesses, the higher up the command chain you go the less corroded they get so that the lord would be a really shiny copper colour not only looking cool but also really standing out as the armys centerpiece.


----------

